# Vettassess Negative Skill Assessment



## randika guruge (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi senior expacts,

I am an internal auditor and did the Vettassess skill assessment through a MARA agent. I was waiting for six months for the results and finally it was negative. 
The qualification has been assessed as highly relevant but few duties mentioned in the employee reference letter have been rejected such as tax planning, debt management and capital structure management. The reasons for the negative assessment as per the assessor are as below;
_“ Paid Employment:
Employment 1
Senior Audit Officer with XXXX Limited from 09/2012 to 09/2013
An internal auditor is part of the organisation but is independent of management, and generally focuses on all of the operations of an organisation including all departments and functions. Part of the role of an internal auditor is to provide an independent view on the organisation's risk management, risk assessment and governance processes. In order to maintain this independence the Internal Auditor is not involved in any of the day-to-day financial management of the company. According to the statement of service, Although there are some duties that are highly relevant to the nominated occupation (audit planning, head of audit team, reporting to company chairman),the applicant was involved in tax planning, debt management, capital structure of the business, which breaches independence requirement of internal auditor.
Conclusion:
In the role of an Internal Auditor, we would expect to see clear evidence of duties and tasks that involve “examining, verifying, evaluating and reporting on financial, operational and managerial processes, systems and outcomes to ensure financial and operational integrity and compliance”. Internal auditors are also expected to work across all areas of operations for the company rather than within a single department division within a company. In order to meet the skill level (employment) required, it is generally expected that the applicant has demonstrated career progression in the field of internal auditing. This is based on the expectation that most professionals in Australia would require at least 2-3 years of relevant employment before they are able to assume the position of Internal Auditor. Often, professionals employed as Internal Auditors in Australia will have the status of a Certified Internal Auditor (CIA). This certification demonstrates their competence in the field of internal auditing as designated by The Institute of Internal Auditors (IIA). Please note however, that having the status of a CIA is not required in order for an applicant to receive a positive assessment for VETASSESS assessment purposes. In order to receive a positive assessment outcome against this occupation, VETASSESS must be satisfied that an applicant’s employment is assessed as matching the level, nature and general employment content of the occupation as described under ANZSCO.
In this instance, the employment described above does not meet the requirements for the nominated occupation of Internal AuditorANZSCO Code: (231214) as employment tasks are not highly relevant to the nominated occupation.
_
However, the jobs such as Tax planning, debt management, capital structure management were included in to the employee reference letter, especially due to the agent’s request. I declined saying that I am not involving these activities in my current role, however, since the agent emphasized, I took the letter from the employer in the format that they want.
Now the agent is claiming that the tasks were given to me as per the ANZSCO code and there is no fault in that. However, why I am wondering is if they have given me the job role as per the ANZSCO code, how the assessor is rejecting the same job description saying it is not meet the requirement of the ANZSCO code? Also I found the job description they gave me are not only for internal auditor, but also for company secretaries and corporate treasures under the ANZSCO code descriptions. https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/221214.php

I am indecisive in this situation and cannot think about the next step, if I am requesting for a reassessment, then on what reasons I should request for that? If anyone has an idea, please help me….thanks in advance…


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

That's very unfortunate. 

I agree with the response of VETASSESS in your scenario. I fail to understand, how could you follow a bad advice from an agent being an internal auditor yourself!

IMO, you should have only listed the responsibilities that you actually performed in that particular role. 

When I first read your post, I though that there was a typo in your 'Statement of Service' and you might have wanted to state that you 'audited/ reviewed tax planning, debt management, capital structure of the business'. The word *'audited'* or* 'reviewed' *was omitted by mistake. But then I realized that it was a deliberate action on an uninformed advice of an agent otherwise I would have advised you to re-apply by providing a revised statement of services and informing the assessor that a word was mistakenly omitted. 

Had your 'statement of service' stated *'reviewed/ audited tax planning, debt management, capital structure of the business'*, your application would have been approved.

But in your current situation, I cannot advise you anything. 

FAIS


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

unfortunate... really.. a heart breaking


----------



## Sanjeet24 (Oct 27, 2014)

what are you education qualifications?


----------



## Sanjeet24 (Oct 27, 2014)

For the occupation of Internal Auditor Which IELTS Test should i take - Academic or General ?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

There is no IELTS requirement set by VETASSESS. However, when you apply for the PR visa, DIBP will require you to show a minimum 6.0 in each of the four IELTS modules at the time of filing EOI.

DIBP accepts both formats of IELTS, i.e. Academic and General.


----------



## Sanjeet24 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi every one. the vetassesse website states some thing about "Statutory Declaration" as a substitute for Detailed letter of service. I am not getting JD's from employer . How do i make a "Statutory Declaration"


----------



## haydeepus (Apr 2, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> unfortunate... really.. a heart breaking


Hi,
Can you please provide Internal Auditors roles and responsibilities.So I can refer and avoid any future issues.

Regards,
Deepu


----------



## Sanjeet24 (Oct 27, 2014)

haydeepus said:


> Hi,
> Can you please provide Internal Auditors roles and responsibilities.So I can refer and avoid any future issues.
> 
> Regards,
> Deepu



According to ANZSCO, an Internal Auditor examines, verifies,
evaluates and reports on financial, operational and managerial
processes, systems and outcomes to ensure financial and
operational integrity and compliance, and assists in business
process reviews, risk assessments, developing deliverables and
reporting progress against outcomes. 

I hope this clarifies your doubt.


----------



## haydeepus (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks Sanjeet.

But we have to prepare one reference letter stating all the roles and responsibilities.Could you please provide one same format of that.


----------



## Nitz81 (Nov 1, 2015)

lane:


randika guruge said:


> Hi senior expacts,
> 
> I am an internal auditor and did the Vettassess skill assessment through a MARA agent. I was waiting for six months for the results and finally it was negative.
> The qualification has been assessed as highly relevant but few duties mentioned in the employee reference letter have been rejected such as tax planning, debt management and capital structure management. The reasons for the negative assessment as per the assessor are as below;
> ...


Dear randika
I just received an negative result for internal auditor, kindly share with me your next steps taken after receiving your results, thanks.


----------



## BhavnaBhardwaj (Apr 24, 2017)

*Negative Skill Assessment*

Hi , 

I applied for my skill assessment in January and a week back I got negative  
As suggested by my consultant I applied under recruitment consultant. They say my skills are not matching as per their requirement. They suggested apply as HR Advisor, unfortunately, HR Advisor is not in the list. Guess my agent messed up big time. I am planning to re-apply. Any suggestions if there is ant chance to get a positive assessment ?? 
Regards,


----------



## helicon (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi guys

I am thinking to apply under the internal auditor occupation. I am just wondering if the statement of service a compulsory document to submit? since i worked for CPA firm and i dont think they can provide such document for me.

any suggestion?


----------



## Hanif diwan (Nov 15, 2020)

I applied for my skill assessment in marketing specialist January and a week back I got negative 
For employment assessment, VETASSESS requires that the employment experience be highly relevant to the nominated occupation and at an appropriate skill level. This means that the major tasks undertaken in an applicant’s everyday work should closely match the major tasks usually undertaken in that occupation in Australia. While major tasks provided by the employer via work statements/reference letters are the main reference for employment assessment, the nature of the role, the ultimate purpose of the position, the skill set required to perform the role, the reporting line and the size and nature of the organisation are all considered, in order to gain a clearer understanding of the primary duties and major tasks performed by the applicant. VETASSESS also utilise further checking measures to verify claims made with regard to the organisation and the applicant anysuggestions if there is ant chance to get a positive assessment ?? My boss got mistakes in answering


----------

